# 2012 Pensacola International Info



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The early Bird registration is now open and have started coming in!! The new website is now up with just about any info you need! Visit www.pbgfc.com for registration info or rules. Take advantage of The early Bird Discount of $752.50 if registration is postmarked by APRIL 15!!


The only info that has not been updated is the *$5000* Top Small Boat Award that is a GUARENTEED prize will include any boat *32'&under OR ANY OUTBOARD Powered vessel based on a points system* that is attached Below. We hope you make plans to join us we hope this will be one of the best fishing seasons in the gulf!! Good Luck and Tight Lines!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The deadline is quickly approaching for the early bird discount of $752.50 and two entries into a drawing to win back your entry fee. Several boats have already taken advantage of the savings. Remember it has to be postmarked before April 15th. Check out the website www.pbgfc.com for more details. Should be a great year of fishing. Good Luck and Tight Lines!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

is that the tshirt graphic for this year? if so bravo


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> is that the tshirt graphic for this year? if so bravo


Yes Woody this is the tshirt design for this year! Thanks for the compliment! Local artist Steve Blair did the work this year these will be printed on Mojo sportswear tshirts and will have the performance shirts available also. Hope to see ya again this year!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bully48 said:


> Yes Woody this is the tshirt design for this year! Thanks for the compliment! Local artist Steve Blair did the work this year these will be printed on Mojo sportswear tshirts and will have the performance shirts available also. Hope to see ya again this year!!


HOLY sh#%......that is the best tourney shirt I have seen to date. WELL DONE!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

bully48 said:


> Yes Woody this is the tshirt design for this year! Thanks for the compliment! Local artist Steve Blair did the work this year these will be printed on Mojo sportswear tshirts and will have the performance shirts available also. Hope to see ya again this year!!


SIIIIICK. I'll be there. One of yall's best graphics yet.




marmidor said:


> HOLY sh#%......that is the best tourney shirt I have seen to date. WELL DONE!!


Agreed. I'll fish just so I can get one of these tshirts haha. The black and white looks awesome.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Well just found out that I'll be fishing in this tournament as my first! My question now is in regards to the line class bonuses. I'll be fishing on a sub 32ft boat so we're going to try and get all the bonuses we can. What are the breaking tolerances of the mono used in order to get the line class bonus? Is it within 5% of the line class per IGFA line or is it more than that? Thanks.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The online registration is now up and running!! Visit www.pbgfc.com for more info! Also LIKE us on FACEBOOK for updates and a few fishing reports!! The fishing is starting off red hot, I've seen and heard a lot of great reports some of who are too bashful to post on the forum! Get out there and catch em up! Good luck and tight lines!


----------

